# Vengeance Fighting Championship



## Andy Curtiss (Sep 22, 2008)

Concord North Carolina will be hosting the biggest Pro Am Mixed Martial Arts event in the state since the sport was legalized in North Carolina. September 27th, 2008 Vengeance is coming to North Carolina. There will be 12 fights featuring ammys and pros ranging from local talent to national stars. The legenendary Don King will even throw his hat into MMA for the very first time by filming the event and showing it on a two hour delay on http://www.donking.com . This event will be blacked out in North Carolina.

UFC and Pride legend Mark "The Specimen" Kerr will be fighting Jeff "The Snowman" Munson; (UFC stand out). Conan Silviera will be fighting John Savage as well. This is an event that you wont want to miss.


----------

